# Food Safe lubricant



## kc5tpy (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello.  Some time back I snagged a meat slicer.  Similar to this one:













SLICER.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 14, 2014





:

Seems the place went under and one of the employees snagged it in lieu of a last pay slip.  NO matter, am rambling!  It supposedly was sitting near a deep fryer so is pretty nasty.  As you can imagine everything is "gummy".  If you touch it anywhere you sort of stick to it.  NASTY!!  Did I mention I argued him down to £40?  Cleaning should be no problem, I plan to completely dismantle and use a very weak solution of caustic soda to cut the grease and maybe bring back a little shine to it.  Rinse EXTREMELY well and then back together.  So when I begin to put it back together, what can I use for lubricant and where do I get it here in the U.K.?  Also, while on the subject what do you folks use on your slicer for a steriliser before and after each use?  I have heard there are things you can mix yourself like vinegar and baking soda but I don't know if that sort of stuff works well.  Thanks for the help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2014)

For sanitizing surfaces:  http://www.clorox.com/dr-laundry/sanitizing-food-contact-surfaces-and-equipment/

This doesn't have to be rinsed off; just lay on a clean towel or table, let dry, then reassemble in the morning - standard procedure in the meat room daily.

Locally, go to any restaurant supply and they should have food safe lubricant, or you can order it from any UK-based equipment supply house.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello Pops.  Thanks for the info.  I thought about bleach but wasn't sure how to use it.  I'll give that link a good read.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Danny

I have a slicer similar to yours and after use I wash it down with hot soapy water and then a standard D10 sanitizer spray. This is easily sourced as a concentrate on eBay or in quantity on a site like Nisbets. When I get home I will let you know the supplier I use for my Lubricant.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Wade.  Will look up that stuff.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## baz senior (Jul 15, 2014)

HI Danny, we use Rocol food lube for slicers. It's expensive,but safe, and lasts ages.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rocol-Foo...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item19f03d844a

I would be cautious about using caustic, it might affect the Aluminium, just putting it through a commercial dishwasher ruins the surface of the Ali, that has Sodium Hydroxide in it. 
A lot of our customers try using veg oil top lubricate the carriage slide, and gauge plate mech, which just gets sticky and gummy with age. We just give it a good soak with WD40, and wipe it off with paper towel. If it's under the body of the slicer, you can use WD40 for lube anyway, just not where the food has chance of contact.
If you need any spares for it, look for the model in Nisbets (of Bristol), search the model and there are downloadable drawings and part numbers. You got a bargain there mate.
If you get stuck, give me a shout.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the tips Baz.  Mine is not a Buffalo, it's a Parry 10" ( I hope that's a good brand ).  I find these things tough.  I know brands and where/what to buy in the U.S. but things here I have to REALLY try to do the research.  I am also a DIY'er.  I know what I want, I just don't know what it's called here or where to find it!  You know what I mean; a fender is a wing, a hood is a bonnet, a wrench is a spanner, a 2x4 is a 4x2, a 16 penny nail is a 100mm nail.  On top of that the stores here are different.  If you go in to Jewsons or Jacksons and you aren't a tradesman they treat you with disdain, especially if you don't know the correct name.  They figure if you can't find it in B&Q, you probably can't do the job anyway.  If you go into what we call a lumber yard in the States, they will help you the same as a tradesman.  Thanks again Baz.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 16, 2014)

Same stuff but slightly cheaper with no delivery charge. This is 300ml but I cannot see from Baz's link what the sise of the can is there.Maybe Baz's is a larger can.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1109...f11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0


Baz Senior said:


> HI Danny, we use Rocol food lube for slicers. It's expensive,but safe, and lasts ages.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rocol-Foo...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item19f03d844a


----------



## baz senior (Jul 17, 2014)

Probably the same sized can Wade. 
Parry is a British made slicer, used to be made at Draycott near Derby. They are mid range, but reliable gear.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks folks.  Well, British made, mid range, maybe slightly hard to get spare for, steel body, £40.  Run 'er till she yells STOP!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for the help.  I have been putting off stripping it down completely as my memory isn't QUITE what it used to be.  I want to do the whole thing at once so that I remember which screw went where.  Yes, it is that nasty!  I did consider a car wash and then letting it dry for a couple weeks but was afraid the pressure might damage some of the electrics.  Guess it'll just be some hot soapy water and 3-4 hours.  Thanks for the tips.

Danny


----------

